# Some Sunday afternoon fun



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

This is a video of my two playing with a piece of plastic that Poppy has had in her toy box for a long time. She often gets it out and plays for ages with it.
Please excuse unfinished living room still awaiting delivery of sideboard and coffee table.

http://youtu.be/pbjLA5TXwgQ


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What beautiful poos you have Christine.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you love them to bits. I have also been very lucky to have two dogs that haven't chewed. I can leave fruit in the bowl on the coffee table and shoes and bits that I leave hanging around.
I did from an early age stand between objects that I did not want them to touch and said mine. They soon got the idea what they could touch and what was taboo. I am not saying they are perfect they do like to pull plants up and dig in the lawn.
I have also learnt not to let them see me do things as that makes them very curious like putting plants in and putting the led candles in the pots on the fireplace. They would immediately have taken them out. If they look as if they are showing an interest I just say mine and they walk away.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha it's like a game of ice hockey!
Your new lounge is looking lovely x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha it's like a game of ice hockey!
> Your new lounge is looking lovely x


Getting there gradually. Everything seems to take so long to get delivered. Sideboard six weeks even though flat packed. Curtains nothing special ready made two weeks. I then have to find someone to put curtain poles up and put sideboard together. Never mind will get there soon x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tell me about it - I have plans for new windows & a kitchen!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Tell me about it - I have plans for new windows & a kitchen!!


Good luck with that.
When I had my kitchen done we were a month with everything in my living room.Fridge, freezer microwave and all the paraphernalia you have in your kitchen in boxes. Meals cooked in microwave washing up in a bowl balanced on coffee table. The only good thing didn't have to move far to get things. It was a nightmare so I hope yours goes better. 
Thank goodness I didn't have any dogs at that time. It was worth it in the end.
Phone call this afternoon curtains now in so just got to find someone to put the poles up 
Ps forgot about the new kitchen cupboards spread around x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely video, Christine! Is poppy the boss?? X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Lovely video, Christine! Is poppy the boss?? X


Yes definitely x


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Cute video! I'm very jealous of all of you who get to have more than one poo!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Neecy said:


> Cute video! I'm very jealous of all of you who get to have more than one poo!


They are great company for one another. Walks are much more interesting.
I have not regretted having two. Twice the cuddles.
There is the extra costs of course but well worth it when you have two loving eyes looking up at you x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They really look in such amazing condition their coats are beautiful, they are probably enjoying the missing furniture more room to have fun


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Adorable dogs. Their coats are fabulous. Do they never fight?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Adorable dogs. Their coats are fabulous. Do they never fight?


They just play fight they are the best of friends.
They have coconut oil on there breakfast I think that helps their coat and skin.


----------

